# Sticky  A Guide To Interlaken and Surroundings



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A laid back guide to Interlaken and surroundings especially for motorhome/caravan folk. Where to go, what to see, campsites, parking, walking, cycling, excursions, Swiss road tolls, cheap fare passes etc - it's all here.

.


----------

